# Just a weird choice of words or words of meaning?



## RedPenguin (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, there is this girl, that I am interested in, and I've noticed something that she said that has people picking sides basically, so I am curious as to what you guys/gals think of this.

See, this girl and I are in the same class, and it looks like she possibly has a bf, so for a while I just laid back to see what would happen.

Now, our teacher usually assigned people together for group work, and one time, we got put together for group work. Now this is where some people say it's normal and others say it sounds like she really likes me, but I'm curious if this is really something you can get anything out of.

See during the group work, we were not sure about somethings and she is normally a very happy and go-lucky girl, and she said, "You can tell me if I'm wrong, you don't have to worry about hurting my feelings.", now that took me as somewhat odd, because I never heard it put that way, usually it's I will not get mad, or just you can tell me if I'm wrong.

Now it seemed when she talked to me, it was like she followed my every word, and her eyes reminded me of Jackie Gleason's surprised expression, like they were huge, and she seemed to lean and really invade my space, not how she ever seemed to act like when she would have group work with other guys.

Now I just mentioned it to some people, and some people, said whatever, and others said, dude she has to like you, so my question is, does anyone really think you can deduce anything from a situation like this or no? I've had people say yes and others say no.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2007)

> we were not sure about somethings and she is normally a very happy and go-lucky girl, and she said, "You can tell me if I'm wrong, you don't have to worry about hurting my feelings."



Unless she was smiling in a flirting way, that statement in-and-of-itself doesn't mean anything other than that she will accept criticism so that the group grade doesn't suffer.

Anyway, if you like her, ask her out or just try to make friends with her.  (It's good practice, anyway.)    For example, since you suspect she may have a boyfriend, you could simply ask her "Do you have a boyfriend?"


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 4, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Unless she was smiling in a flirting way, that statement in-and-of-itself doesn't mean anything other than that she will accept criticism so that the group grade doesn't suffer.
> 
> Anyway, if you like her, ask her out or just try to make friends with her.  (It's good practice, anyway.)    For example, since you suspect she may have a boyfriend, you could simply ask her "Do you have a boyfriend?"



Yeah, I see what you mean. The work wasn't technically graded, just we went over it eventually, but yeah, I know what you mean, I was just surprised that at least two people found that statement to mean a whole lot. I more would look at her entire behavior, not just that one statement.

But anyway, yeah, it was funny, cause she normally seems to act normal while in group with others, but in mine, she acted completely hyper like someone gave her a shot of ADHD or something LoL, and I seem to be the only one she ever says goodbye to or see you in a little bit. 

I've contacted her about having a boyfriend or not, I'm still waiting for the reply, but I gotta say, she acts somewhat strange around me for now, but who knows yet. LoL.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 4, 2007)

From just one such situation, I'd say it's a bit early to try to assign any real meaning to it. However, if you like the young lady it might be worth your while to try sitting with her at lunch, or asking her out for a snack after school. Then, take it from there.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I just will be happy when I find out if she really does have a bf or not, cause that makes such a huge difference.

We talk on MySpace once in a while, and it's funny, cause it says she is in a relationship, yet his profile says single and he has no pics of her at all, so I just thought that was somewhat strange but who knows, LoL.

I sent her a message about having a boyfriend or not, just curious, waiting for a reply, she hasn't been on yet, and I don't see her in person again for a little while.

I believe only time will tell. .


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 4, 2007)

I think you're right. This situation will sort itself out in time. In the meantime, there's nothing wrong with developing a friendship with this girl. One can never have too many friends.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2007)

> ...it's funny, cause it says she is in a relationship, yet his profile says single and he has no pics of her at all, so I just thought that was somewhat strange but who knows, LoL.



That's hilarious.



			
				ThatLady said:
			
		

> In the meantime, there's nothing wrong with developing a friendship with this girl. One can never have too many friends.



And that helps a lot with dating, too.  The more girls you hang out with, the more comfortable you will be with them, and the more likely one of them will know someone who is a good match for you.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 5, 2007)

Daniel said:


> That's hilarious.




Hmmm, so you think something is odd there also, like I do?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 5, 2007)

> Hmmm, so you think something is odd there also, like I do?



There may be, but there could, of course, be a very logical explanation.   For example, if someone has a girlfriend, they may still consider themselves "single."     That's just one of at least several possible explanations.       One could obsess all day about it, of course, but the point is that even if she told you she does have a boyfriend, you can still maybe be her friend.  And increasing your social network to a sufficient degree can make it almost effortless to find a potential girlfriend.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 5, 2007)

Daniel said:


> There may be, but there could, of course, be a very logical explanation.   For example, if someone has a girlfriend, they may still consider themselves "single."     That's just one of at least several possible explanations.       One could obsess all day about it, of course.



Yeah that's true, but it seems almost like an insult to me though. I guess that's just me though.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 5, 2007)

I think just asking her if she has a boyfriend is a big (and tactful) sign to let her know your interested.  I agree about the myspace thing (not that it's funny) but that it's a little weird, but maybe he doesn't use myspace a lot or something and doesn't feel the need to keep it 'updated'.  It's hard to speculate.  I think you made a good move to show your interest though, and it sounds like overall that she is potentially interested too.  Even if she does have a boyfriend, she still might be attracted to you and you could be picking up on that too.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I asked her and MySpace claims she read both messages but no reply, but she might be possibly waiting until the next time she sees me in person.

I don't know why but I have a history of no replies on MySpace, so who knows, LoL. Even sometimes from my own in person friends, ;P. Then now I got a girl who didn't normally reply me before, replying me, but this girl who always replied me before, not replying me now, LoL. Life is funny.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 7, 2007)

HeHe. I take that back.

Unfortunately, we don't see each other again for a class until Wednesday, but believe me, when we passed each other in the hallway, boy did she give one heck of a hi.

I had to laugh cause it was not really a "hi", she said it like, "Hi, damn you are so cute" LoL.

Then I ended up running into her again on the way out, and she said see you later, but I had to laugh because she never said hi to be before, even though we ran into each other before. And she defiantly never said "hi" like that before. LoL. I don't think I ever had a girl say "hi" like that before, ever, LoL.

It was like she had a shot of ADHD and nervousness at the same time, and was like "Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..." LoL.

I can't wait until the next class, to see how she acts while we are sitting in class instead of just passing each other, LoL. Something tells me, she will probably end up like she is on pins and needles. She already sounded like it with her hi, LoL.

One guy I talked to about this said it right, he said he was like me always asking for approval from other people, and eventually the girl would pass him up, from him taking too long. I am so glad I let her know I already dig her, and  she acts like she was waiting to her that LoL.

I gotta be careful, if I attracted her too much, she might throw me again the wall and rip my clothes off and take advantage of me, LoL. I mean, I gotta be somewhat careful. LoL. 

I actually had a girl look at me that way one time, it was funny, she looked like she literally was going to jump me and take advantage of me, so I always joke, dude, I can't go to the mall or anything, cause I might get jumped and cute girls might take advantage of poor little me. I might even have to wear replant, LoL. HeHe.


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry for all these posts but for some reason the edit button disappears after a while, LoL.

I swear, it's so funny, some guys, when they tell women, they are insane over them, they get women laughing at them and like eww, I don't want you.

But I'm having fun with this one girl, and I told her, cause we in class together, that I don't mind the fact that she's insane about me, and that she might want to beat other women up over me cause I'm so great.

It's funny cause it seems try drive her nuts, and just become more attracted to me, even though it might sound arrogant, it's like it comes true, LoL. It's like she eventually does go nuts over me because of it, it's just funny.

What's with the way we humans work? I joked with this one girl, cause her boyfriend and her were in a pic together and he had a black eye, I said you musta beat da shiznit out of him, cause that's just how you is, knowing she is one of the sweetest girls you will ever see, and I swear, even if you think she would have gotten made, it's like she really started to flirt with me, and acted completely opposite of mad LoL. It's like everything in life is opposite or something, HeHe.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 7, 2007)

Glad things sound like they are turning out well for you.  You sound really happy and excited...that's cool   I remember those feelings, they're fun!


----------



## poohbear (Aug 8, 2007)

You remind me of a wonderful friend of mine.  She is single and also tends to try to "read" people.  It's hard to do that accuratley unless you have spend considerable time with the person of intrest.  Even then, it's not likely you are correct.  I would suggest you asking her for a cup of coffee or lunch or something.  Then you can ask her on a more personal level if she is available.  Be sure to tell her "it won't hurt [your] feelings" if she is currently unavailable!  (ha ha).


----------



## RedPenguin (Aug 8, 2007)

HeHe, I just gotta see her in class today. She defiantly has put more notice to me, that by it self has made me happier, since, from High School days, girls acted like I was nothing and I was sh**. LoL.

I can't believe how silly I get when I really like a girl, I act silly, tot he point, I don't even know where my sillyness comes from, LoL.

It's funny cause some girls seem to like it and others seem to hate it. So you just gotta play life like you do I guess. HeHe.

Life is fun but hard at the same time.


----------

